# Fitness first



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone hear a member? U like it? What club you guys at!?

D


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Dan

I am a member, my home club is burjuman (just coz I got a better deal from them when signing up). I use the DIFC gym mainly. Its not very big compared to the rest of the branches. When u become a member, u can use any of the clubs except the platinum ones in midriff city centre + media city (not sure about this one!).. any specific questions, i can help u..


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

What about the one at the ibn Battuta mall?!

D


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, exaptforum now being used for market research?
[If I remember correctly, you said you were going to manage one of the FF centres]


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I am just wondered what people thought of the clubs out there

I'm in the uk at the moment

Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You're the 28 year old English guy from the UK whose coming to Dubai to manage the Ibn Battuta Fitness First branch right? Sure I read it somewhere.

I was at the Dubai Festival City branch so can only really comment on that one. 

No concept of heat in there, so stuffy and hot and the aircon barely functioned. Many complained, they brought some large fans for a while but then realised they couldn't afford them. Heard from staff there that they get treated like crap, get paid late, always dispute the comission they should be getting and barely get holidays let alone when they want them. Also heard they are not even breaking even as a company, you do always see huge promotions to get people in. 

Furthermore the machines feel dated and overused, noone looks after them. 

I did take a look at the Uptown Mirdiff branch and that was even worse however the brand new one in Mirdiff City Center (which took about a year later than expected to open) seems good (as one would hope being new and platinum). I have also heard some other ones (think the one in Bur Dubai) are really good as is the Media City one (again platinum). 

I would never go back to Fitness First as they cost too much for what they offer.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I live in the area so looked into it. It wasnt a bad horrible looking gym. Was not packed the few times I went and multiple machines. It was in the end, the cost that put me off. I can not see paying 4x the amount that I would pay for monthly fees in the usa for a similar gym, plus the huge start up and the personal trainer thing. 

I sure do miss the no frills 10$ gym... Can we get a 36 dirham gym here please???


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The problem with FF in general is they are competing with gyms and clubs that not only have tennis and squash too but are also licensed, offering a dual purpose to the club. Workout midweek, sunbath, swim and have a cocktail in the sun at weekends.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

zin said:


> You're the 28 year old English guy from the UK whose coming to Dubai to manage the Ibn Battuta Fitness First branch right? Sure I read it somewhere.
> 
> I would never go back to Fitness First as they cost too much for what they offer.


Lol good luck! I know two of my mates who go that branch so if u really want feedback, I can ask ;P


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I sure do miss the no frills 10$ gym... Can we get a 36 dirham gym here please???


lol 36 dirhams gym like fitness first would be the funniest (and one of the luckiest)thing to happen in this expensive place. but for now, you may be lucky to get one dumbbell on rent for 15 mins of exercise in that much  oh and maybe a personal trainer...

overall, fitness first is an expensive gym, as you do not get what you pay for.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Aye, we have some really nice gyms in the States that charge as low as $18 a month for 24 hours / 7 days a week usage. Newer machines, clean, flat panel TV's with good cable channels, etc. I dont see why they couldnt emulate that here or anywhere else ... its not rocket science really.

edit: a nice chunk of the revenue for those gyms comes from the products they sell (protein powders, energy drinks, vitamins, etc) as well as premium classes in which the instructor requires a nice paycheck. So a kickboxing class might cost you an extra $20 per class 8 times a month... personal trainers charge between $25-95 dollars per hour. Depending on the gym and their level of experience.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In the end, it is just wishful thinking... Dubai just doesnt get the concept of simple and it seems once people get here they too seem to forget the concept of simple.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

How much of the population of Dubai can actually afford $18 a month and how much population is there in the areas in the US that have these $18 a month gyms? The concept isn't just about being simple, it needs to make business sense based upon the population.

Do buildings in the US have gyms for free like residentials buildings here?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No buildings in Dubai have gyms for free. The owners pay a high annual service charge for that gym. That charge is passed onto the tenant in the rent.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most every apartment complex/building in austin has a gym. Austin that has the ten dollar gym so quite large population ?? Planet Fitness is the $10/36dirhams, 24 hour fitness does 2 year specials for 12.50/45 dirhams (but you have to pay in advance and they are not a bare bones gym at all, so it is a FABULOUS deal if you will pay in advance), there is a fitness 19 as well that is $10/36 dirhams. They are mostly bare bones, just gyms with equipment but good quality, albeit nothing fancy. I have also lived in Nashville and same thing there. 

Do other large cities not have the same things :confused2: It is always strange to me that people seem to think dubai is special in what it offers as a city.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

My point is it's all about how much population there is and what that population can afford. So let's compare and correct me where you can on Austin and Nashville as I've not lived there.

The population of Austin or Nashville is around 700,000/750,000, what's the demographics there in terms of locals/labourers etc... and average salary there? The population of Dubai is around 2 million (probably less now). Of that 2 million I would say only 20% (400,000) are local or expat (the ones who you see in the gyms here). Already Austin/Nashville are close to double the population of people who could feasibly afford to go to the gym. More demand means more gyms means more competition.

wandabug your argument can be applied to the location the gym you are paying for is in then and the rent they have to pay which is passed on in the membership fees. Maybe the rent in the US is cheaper than Dubai also? I suspect opening up a gym in Dubai has a lot more cost involved/red tape than opening one up in the US?

Sorry for arguing this but it's not all "if it's in the US then why isn't it here" simplicity. There's many factors to consider. 

Nightshadow mentions personal training starts from $25 to $90 depending on gym and experience. The gym I go to here charges $35 per hour with a personal trainer and you don't pay anything else (e.g. a monthly membership). They also charge 40-50 dirhams per session (Zumba fitness, yoga, kickboxing etc...) so if you actually look around you can find a deal comparable to what you are used to in the US if not specifically just low monthly gym membership.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good answer Zin


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

zin said:


> Nightshadow mentions personal training starts from $25 to $90 depending on gym and experience. The gym I go to here charges $35 per hour with a personal trainer and you don't pay anything else (e.g. a monthly membership). They also charge 40-50 dirhams per session (Zumba fitness, yoga, kickboxing etc...) so if you actually look around you can find a deal comparable to what you are used to in the US if not specifically just low monthly gym membership.


I have never understood the need for a personal trainer. To me it seems like money thrown down the drain. I'm not saying there aren't benefits, but why pay someone else for the same benefits you could achieve yourself? A couple weeks ago I finished up at the gym in my building at the same time as a woman who had paid a personal trainer to meet her there. I was talking to her in the elevator and she said that she had been using him for "several months." I couldn't help wondering why she was _still_ paying him. :confused2: I felt like asking her "Haven't you figured out in the several months you've been working with him what you need to do?" My thinking is: buy a fitness/exercise book, DVD, or whatever it is you need to figure out what to do, and go do it. It isn't that complicated. 
^ My 2 cents.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> I have never understood the need for a personal trainer. To me it seems like money thrown down the drain. I'm not saying there aren't benefits, but why pay someone else for the same benefits you could achieve yourself? A couple weeks ago I finished up at the gym in my building at the same time as a woman who had paid a personal trainer to meet her there. I was talking to her in the elevator and she said that she had been using him for "several months." I couldn't help wondering why she was _still_ paying him. :confused2: I felt like asking her "Haven't you figured out in the several months you've been working with him what you need to do?" My thinking is: buy a fitness/exercise book, DVD, or whatever it is you need to figure out what to do, and go do it. It isn't that complicated.
> ^ My 2 cents.


It's all about discipline in my opinion, even if you know what you need to do. If you have booked an appointment with someone then you are more inclined to go to it than cancel. If you don't have an appointment then the whole "I'll go tomorrow, I can't be bothered today" mindset kicks in.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

*Fitness First*



zin said:


> My point is it's all about how much population there is and what that population can afford. So let's compare and correct me where you can on Austin and Nashville as I've not lived there.
> 
> The population of Austin or Nashville is around 700,000/750,000, what's the demographics there in terms of locals/labourers etc... and average salary there? The population of Dubai is around 2 million (probably less now). Of that 2 million I would say only 20% (400,000) are local or expat (the ones who you see in the gyms here). Already Austin/Nashville are close to double the population of people who could feasibly afford to go to the gym. More demand means more gyms means more competition.
> 
> ...


----------

